
Bing returning highly censored results in China – any insight? - westiseast
Bing suddenly started returning highly censored results on its China-facing search engine. Non-sensitive subject words still return very few results, extremely poor results and only from &#x27;official&#x27; websites like chinadaily or other government sites.<p>Any insight here? Is this just censorship as usual, is it something new, or is it just a Bing screwup? Any thoughts appreciated!
======
seanmcdirmid
No idea what is going on (disclosure, MS employee in China, don't work on
Bing). It could just be a glitch.

~~~
westiseast
I was thinking this, it would have to be a major screwup though. It's
basically killed the entire search engine for at least 24hors now.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Tell me about it, nothing like fully harmonized web searching! Looks like it's
back to normal now.

